# Watch dogs



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Found this game out 2013 from ubisoft makers of far cry and assassins creed looks good maybe a rival to GTAV :thumb:

http://watchdogs.ubi.com/watchdogsgame/en-gb/home/index.aspx


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

DAN019780 said:


> Found this game out 2013 from ubisoft makers of far cry and assassins creed looks good maybe a rival to GTAV :thumb:
> 
> http://watchdogs.ubi.com/watchdogsgame/en-gb/home/index.aspx


Yeah, looks pretty good. Will be one to look out for in the new year.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Seen this on IGN months ago, from what I see it looks fantastic but it might end up like a movie trailer (showing the best bits but on the end up ... It's ****)

I have high hopes for it and shall be waiting patiently


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea I saw this at last years e3 I think

(I thought it was a next-gen title?)


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Coming out this autumn on ps4


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

It was demoed last night at the PS4 reveal, certainly looks promising.

http://uk.gamespot.com/watch-dogs/videos/watch-dogs-ps4-gameplay-video-6404236/


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like it could be good.


----------

